# very depressed



## sadandabused (Apr 22, 2010)

my wife has been busting her butt to keep the bills paid. i had a good paying job but got laid off. i feel very insignificant around her because i feel like im worthless... it has put me up to the point till i became a hermit. when her and the family go out i always stay at the house looking at the walls... how am i supposed to cope with it? how do i make myself feel significant again?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

First off, don't beat yourself up. The economy is hard on everyone. Second, don't live in the house feeling like a hermit because that can only put a strain on your relationship. Get out there, and spend time with your wife and her family. You're much less insignificant then you feel. You just gotta get up and keep on going. Don't let it get to you. Jobs are few and far between, but keep up the hard work. Apply to places, send your resume and look presentable every time you apply in person. Trust me, I went through the same exact thing. But being depressed doesn't help. Don't sit in the corner, do something about it. That's the only way you'll feel good about yourself. If at the end of every day you can come home and say you tried your hardest, then it's a good day.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree. It's not your fault that you got laid off, so don't be so hard on yourself. You are still the same important person to your wife and she loves you the same as she did before. Don't get yourself in a rut because that will start to negatively affect your interpersonal relationships. Put all your energy into being a positive person and turn things around. I wish you well.


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

sadandabused said:


> my wife has been busting her butt to keep the bills paid. i had a good paying job but got laid off. i feel very insignificant around her because i feel like im worthless... it has put me up to the point till i became a hermit. when her and the family go out i always stay at the house looking at the walls... how am i supposed to cope with it? how do i make myself feel significant again?


Unfortunately, men tend to get their identities from their jobs, but contrary to popular opinion, your job does not define you--just what you do.

You got laid off? Great! So did I and lots of other people (not to discount your experience, of course). Me, I looked at it as an OPPORTUNITY to do what I've always wanted to do.

*What would you do if money were no object?* Do you have a dream that you want to pursue? I'd encourage you to do it, if you can, while still looking for another job. In the meantime, be wise with your money, see how you can cut back drastically, and GET INVOLVED WITH PEOPLE, including your wife.

I made the mistake of letting my circumstances define me. Don't let that be your downfall!


----------



## joshuab (May 6, 2010)

Take every thing positive..
Don't try to join things with one another and worry about it..
try to figure out what the situation and why was the problem raised.

 Drug Rehab


----------

